

I'm looking to help a select few businesses with digital marketing and growth - brandonpindulic

Hey everyone,<p>Thanks for checking out my post :)<p>I&#x27;m Brandon, and I work as a marketing coordinator for an early-stage VC firm, where I focus on product launches and often act as the sole marketer for Seed - Series A startups.<p>My goal is to setup a digital marketing &amp; growth agency, and in an effort to build up some capital, relationships and case studies, I&#x27;m taking on a few clients at a discounted rate.<p>If anyone is interested at all, just shoot me an email at bpindulic [at] gmail.com. At the very least I can give you some free advice and maybe make a few intros
======
sycren
Hey, I don't know where you're based but I would recommend that you go on job
boards like workinstartups.com ,sites which list startups directly angel.co &
f6s.com and ask early stage startups directly.

Another way of doing it would be to approach startup incubators/accelerators
and offer your help as a mentor. Startups from the programme might want to
hire you as a consultant after raising investment if you provide a good
service and form a relationship during this time.

~~~
brandonpindulic
good advice.

I've reached out to a few startups directly but haven't reached out to any
accelerators yet.

------
micmac99
Hi Brandon, good question and good answer. I'm a graphic designer looking to
reach early-stage startups to offer my brand identity creation services. I
have used Twitter and LinkedIn to get my name out there, but looking for other
avenues as well. The startup scene is a little new to me but I think it's
really the best "new frontier" for graphic guys like me to make any
significant impact going forward.

